# No good substrate available in Cyprus



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello people,

I live in Cyprus and I can not find a descent substrae to use for a planted aquarium. We have only plain gravel/sand and a tetra product that looks like sand and is said to be used as a first layer and then top it off with gravel. I believe its just sand with some organic matter and tetra tablets with micro and macro nutrients. 

I bough potting soil, moxed it with some micro nutrient tablets and sprinkled some KNO3 and K2SO4. I do not thik this is the best way and now my water in the tank is yellow, probably tannin. 

What do you suggest would be the best thing to do if I dont have access to seachem's florite and eco complete and generally such good substrates?

Thanks!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Then your best bet is probably to make mineralized soil using the library here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html

- Brad


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

the tetra complete substrate is not bad, it looks a lot like minerlized soil anyway.

did you cap the potting soil mix you made?

unless you manage to find a complete substrate or flourite, you are going to need to cap anything else you try.


----------

